#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-20
<iceroot> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/koffice/+pots/kocolorspaces/de/+translate?show=untranslated  is there a way to remove a type from myself?
<iceroot> if i found a type in the original english text silva is providing. What is the common way to fix that? create a bug against the source-package and patch it there? how to find out which package it is? silva is just showing  Located in Products.Silva:/Folder.py:915 The text is "This container as no index." and i guess it should be "has" instead of "as"
<andrejz> good morning, dpm
<dpm> hea andrejz :)
<dpm> hey
<andrejz> i have a question for you ;)  I was wondering how are ddtp translations managed
<andrejz> I guess they are a not a part of the ubuntu language pack, right?
<dpm> andrejz, that's right, they're not. They're uploaded from time to time but are no part of the langpacks. They're uploaded to the Ubuntu archive, and from there apt-get downloads (or caches) them whenever they need to be presented to the user
<dpm> we've had talks with mvo to do the ddtp uploads at the same time as langpacks, but we've never actually done it yet.
<andrejz> so in that case how can a) test the translations
<andrejz> b) make sure they get to users in time for next version of ubuntu
<dpm> a) starting software center and checking a few translations
<dpm> b) need to figure this one out yet, but mvo already takes care of uploading the translations before release each time
<andrejz> so basically if i translate a string today
<andrejz> when should i be able to open up software center and see translated/updated string
<andrejz> is there a defined delay for updates of translations or is it more or less random
<dpm> as I say, there are no set dates for uploads, so I cannot answer this one. For stable releases, we should probably sync uploads with language packs, and for dev releases we should probably upload them weekly or something like that
<dpm> it is just a matter of coming up with a plan and talking to mvo on how to implement it
<andrejz> ok cool, thanks for the answers. they were very helpful
<dpm> no worries :)
<andrejz> if these uploads can be made automatic weekly (or bi-weekly) updates would be really cool
<dpm> yeah. I'm not sure if it's possible, but if it were, it'd be for the development release only
<andrejz> yeah of course. doing it in stable would cause a lot of traffic.
<andrejz> we put a lot of effort in ddtp last cycle and this cycle so now we would like to test what we've got and be sure we are testing the latest & greatest
<andrejz> i think mistakes are more often in ddtp packages, since strings are long and it's easier to lose overview of the sentance.
<RawChid> Hey dpm, had a look on the merge proposal yet?
<dpm> RawChid, sorry for the delay, looking...
<RawChid> No problem
<dpm> RawChid, I had missed the re-sent proposal, sorry. In general, if you see that I haven't responded in a couple of days, always feel free to ping me on IRC
<RawChid> Oke. Hey, I followed the Rock Solid Python workshop :P
<dpm> RawChid, cool, so I guess you're now more than familiar with testing ;)
<dpm> this is one of the todo's in the package in general
<dpm> only that when I saw the .csv tool it reminded me about it
<dpm> that's why I mentioned it
<dpm> for the priority setter we could perhaps have a test that sets the priority in staging and reads it back
<RawChid> Sounds good
<RawChid> Original I'm more a Java developer, and there I'm familiar with automatic unit/integration testing
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, I see that the first Oneiric langpacks are out, should we proceed to opening the translations now?
<dpm> kelemengabor, yep!, give me a few minutes to dig out the draft announcement...
<kelemengabor> hm, import queue is full with templates again: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot
<dpm> they seem to be mostly not important, apart from lightdm. Most of them are man pages, I've started blocking a few
<dpm> kelemengabor, the announcement is ready, do you want to do the honours? ;)
<kelemengabor> sure :)
<kelemengabor> Oneiric                 translations are                                    visible to everyone.
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+configure-translations gives a timeout :(
<kelemengabor> several times, I don't think it's gonna work :(
<dpm> kelemengabor, "Oneiric translations are visible to everyone." means that you've opened them, so that's all that's needed. So on what concerns that part, you've already flicked the switch :)
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+configure-translations is only needed to change the focus. Which part is timing out for you? Just loading the page? Or trying to change a setting?
<kelemengabor> changing the setting
<kelemengabor> I hit Change, and it says          (Error ID:         OOPS-1997G36)
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1997G36
<dpm> let me try (I'll probably get one too)
<dpm> ok, asked on #launchpad
<dpm> ok, just as a final step, could someone without admin access to Launchpad Translations confirm that you can access the https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/ page and start translating Oneiric?
<dpm> kelemengabor, bug 799785
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799785 in launchpad "Timeout when trying to set the translation focus for Ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799785
<kelemengabor> thanks for filing it :)
<artnay> dpm: it's accessible and translating is possible
<dpm> artnay, excellent, thanks :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, np ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-21
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> good morning
<dpm> hez andrejz :)
<andrejz> I saw oneiric has opened for business ;)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> andrejz, you were asking a few days ago if it were possible to display more than 10 strings to translate in Launchpad. It is: just add 'batch=50' (without the quotes) at the end of a translations url, just after the '?' sign (add one if there isn't)
<dpm> 50 is the maximum strings you can display
<andrejz> dpm, thanks. this will come in handy
<andrejz> maybe there could a a "tips and tricks" section somewhere in launchpd
<andrejz> launchpad
<dpm> andrejz, fancy adding it somewhere in https://help.launchpad.net/Translations? :)
<andrejz> sure. unfortunately login keeps timing out for me currently
<andrejz> ok, dpm. i managed to login but don't see the edit button anywhere
<dpm> andrejz, yes, it's a bit cumbersome, but you need to join this team before being able to edit LP wiki pages:
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-doc
<dpm> the LP guys did this to prevent spam
<andrejz> I applied and will add some bits once i get approved
<dpm> thanks andrejz
<RawChid> andrejz: you're going to add some "URL hacking" tips?
<RawChid> The batch also works here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/nl/?batch=300 (300 is max)
<andrejz> yes i plan to do that
<andrejz> thanks for the tip RawChid
<andrejz> some of these options are really useful but many users aren't aware of that
<RawChid> Are you familiar with this: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Rachid/TranslationTool
<RawChid> We use that to "reserve" packages and for mentoring
<andrejz> nope, let me check it out
<andrejz> RawChid - how does it work?
<andrejz> basically it synchronizes package names and strings from launchpad and then you manually add reserve and such?
<RawChid> Yes
<RawChid> On the right side you can click on the tool to update the stats with launchpad
<RawChid> If you think this is useful, or have remarks/suggestions. I'm glad to hear
<andrejz> looks very useful
<andrejz> it would be even better if such a feture could be somehow integrated within launchpad so one does not have to visit a sparate wiki
<andrejz> in our case we tried to do something similar like you have (without the cool updating about the number of strings from launchpad) and it turned out at some point poeple forget to update wiki and then it quickly becomes a mess
<RawChid> andrejz, we had the same problem that the wiki became a mess. Manually updating was a hell of a job. That's why I created this tool.   I totally agree that integrating this into Launchpad would be more usable. But I chose the shortest/easiest route :P
<RawChid> Maybe something for the long run
<andrejz> i am not sure how difficult is this to implement but in the package translation page you would just have a "Reserve translation" link (next to download and upload translation) and the name of the person who reserved the translation would appear in column right  to the Last translator for let's say 30 days or until the package is translated
<RawChid> Hmm, that is an idea
<RawChid> But we also wanted to "reserve" reviewers. So that one or two persons would review the suggestions of an "aspirant" member (that is how we work in Dutch Team).
<RawChid> Maybe that is just specific for our LoCo
<andrejz> we tend to review suggestions quickly (within a day or two after they appear) so reserving reviews is not required in our tem
<andrejz> but usually we tend to "reserve" things if the work is substantial
<andrejz> if it's 10 minutes of work then we just do it and don+t bother reserving
<dpm> RawChid, (and anyone else interested). Perhaps this is interesting for your wiki "reserve translations" tool: I need to announce it to the mailing list, but in the meantime, we've now got a daily export of all translation statistics for all active Ubuntu releases. Rather than screen-scraping you can now get the stats from there. They are exported both in csv (the .log files) and json format
<dpm> It's here:
<dpm> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/ubuntu-l10n/
<andrejz> what i found really useful is the rss feed of packages which need suggestions by romanian team
<dpm> yeah, they could also now make use of the data too
<andrejz> if anyone is willing to code I am more than happy to do testing and suggestions :)
<dpm> when I've got time I'll update the stats generator at http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.04-translation-stats.html to have stats updated daily for oneiric
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-22
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> good morning
<yurchor> Hi! Just a quick question, will the translations obsoleted by upstream (like gftp or kipicmd) be used for 11.10?
<dpm> hi yurchor, I'm not sure what you mean by "be used". If gftp and kipicmd are from the universe repositories, 11.10 will ship exactly the same translations as upstream
<yurchor> I mean that they are in general list. However gftp is excluded from Gnome (http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-i18n/2011-June/msg00005.html ) and kipicmd is excluded from KDE/digiKam.
<andrejz> @yuchor: i believe gftp exisiting translations will still be sued
<andrejz> used
<andrejz> those packages have been removed from gnome, since nobody is working on them and therefore it probably doesn't make much sense to translate them
<andrejz> but rather focus on actively maintained packages, which more people will tend to use
<yurchor> andrejz: But there is no upstream now, right? What is the sense to have them in list?
<andrejz> oh you mean to disable them in ubuntu translations ?
<andrejz> i think that's a good idea
<andrejz> dpm, do you agree?
<yurchor> Kipicmd have 5-6 Ubuntu only translations, but Gilles removed it from upstream more that a month ago.
<dpm> yurchor, could you please be more specific? You are referring to the "general list", but I'm not sure what you mean by that
<yurchor> dpm: just a minute...
<yurchor> gftp: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/uk/+index?start=1350&batch=75
<dpm> yurchor, ok, I get you
<andrejz> dpm, i think it would be smart to disable those templates
<yurchor> kipicmd: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/uk/+index?start=975&batch=75
<dpm> yeah, just a sec...
<dpm> hm, wait a second - gftp is still in main
<dpm> so I don't think we should disable it until it's been demoted to universe
<dpm> even if it's not maintained upstream, as long as it is in main, we should ship its translations in language packs
<dpm> so reenabling it...
<yurchor> Ok. Thanks. I just wanted to know if Ubuntu will transtate unmaitained packages.
<dpm> yurchor, that's the good thing about the language packs. If the packages are shipped in Ubuntu, its translations can be maintained for the whole lifecycle of the Ubuntu release, even if upstream has stopped shipping translations
<yurchor> Thanks for the explanation.
<dpm> on the other hand, oneiric is still in development, so if those packages are demoted to universe during the development cycle, we'll probably want to disable them in Launchpad
<serfus> i can't find where ne (nice editor) is translated, can anyone give me a hint?
<dpm> serfus, looking at the website and the tarball, I'm not even sure it's translatable
<dpm> the tarball does not contain any po files
<serfus> i'v searched the web and didn't find
<serfus> so could be it's not translatable?
<dpm> yeah, that was my impression
<serfus> dpm, and a package in universe is not translated in launchpad, right?
<dpm> serfus, correct
<serfus> many thanks
<RawChid> dpm, thanks for you suggestion yesterday on getting LP status info via JSON/CSV. I'm very busy at the moment, maybe I'll do something with this in the future
<RawChid> I'll keep it in mind ;)
<RawChid> One sidenote, your page is updated daily? That is less real time than my screen scraping solution (which works so far:P)
<dpm> RawChid, hehe, yeah, screen scraping is a quicker option if you want higher refresh frequency, but real data is nicer to process. I was just mentioning it in case it could be useful to you, no need to use it if you're happy with the current implementation
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-23
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> good morning dpm
<dpm> morning andrejz
<RawChid> Good morning
<andrejz> morning RawChid
<serfus> there is Bug #784843 but i can't find the word archive anywhere, not in launchpad and not when i bzr-ed soundconverter
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784843 in soundconverter (Ubuntu) "translation issue [Swedish] (affects: 1) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784843
<dpm> serfus, have you looked at the .glade file as well?
<serfus> dpm, i have now and it's not there as well
<kelemengabor> serfus: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/soundconverter/oneiric/view/head:/data/soundconverter.glade#L116
<kelemengabor> but this software is not in main, so we can't do much
<serfus> kelemengabor, this is 'Clear List' but where is 'Archive' ?
<kelemengabor> serfus: no idea, but the question was not about that :P
<serfus> kelemengabor, right, so do you have an idea what could be the problem?
<kelemengabor> serfus: the po file is obsolete
<kelemengabor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/soundconverter/oneiric/view/head:/po/sv.po#L556
<kelemengabor> translation is there, but not used
<kelemengabor> however, tunning intltool-update puts it back to use
<kelemengabor> erm, running
<andrejz> hello dpm! i have a question about ddtp. are those translations shared upstream?
<dpm> andrejz, I'll be back in a few minutes, on the phone right now
<andrejz> sure tyt
<kelemengabor> andrejz: AFAIK, not entirely
<dpm> andrejz, we've got the technical means to send them back upstream, but right now we're not doing it afaik. You might be familiar with Nightmonkey https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nightmonkey, which is the project that allows translating them easily and also sending it to upstream. I'm not sure abour the status of nightmonkey right now, but kelemengabor might know more
<kelemengabor> last time I checked, Debian was able to import the translations that are exported to branches, but not automatically
<kelemengabor> http://ddtp.debian.net/ddtss/index.cgi/hu
<kelemengabor> for example, this shows quite a few suggestions from rosetta, but they are not recent
<kelemengabor> dpm: Nightmonkey does not send it upstream - Ubuntus DDTP translations are exported to branches, and Debian can pick them up, altough they don't really do it
<andrejz> ok cool, this nightmonkey is awesome stuff
<kelemengabor> indeed :)
<andrejz> is oneiric also planned to be added soon in nightmonkey?
<andrejz> since this is the one i am translating right now
<andrejz> hm, i am wondering what is the lag here
<kelemengabor> probably yes, I'll ping someone ;)
<andrejz> since on the wiki page it's stated nightmonkey updates every day
<kelemengabor> it should
<andrejz> but on the other hand it shows a string is untranslated, even though it was translated on 15.06.2011 (8 days ago)
<kelemengabor> if not, that's a bug
<andrejz> if you choose Natty, Slovenian, Packages in software center, main and Not translated
<andrejz> part 3 of gbrainy is specified as untranslated, but it is
<andrejz> also, kelemengabor: thanks for enabling oneiric
<kelemengabor> andrejz: its not done yet... and the guy who developed it is quite busy nowadays :(
<andrejz> ok, what about the delay? you believe i should report a bug?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: I think so, the branch has not updated sl.po this whole month
<kelemengabor> did you translated that string before the last update, that is, before 06-21?
<andrejz> yes on 06-15, says launchpad
<andrejz> it's this string - https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/natty/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/sl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=%20%2A%20Logic%20Puzzles%3A%20games%20designed%20to%20challenge%20your%20reasoning%20and
<kelemengabor> okay, then something is wrong with the export
<kelemengabor> could you go ahead? this way please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu :)
<andrejz> or is it this one - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ddtp-lp-html?
<kelemengabor> no, that's the nightmonkey project
<andrejz> aha, ok
<kelemengabor> the problem must be with the export
<kelemengabor> for example, here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-natty/revision/202#main/es.po
<kelemengabor> es.po was exported, and it contains a new translation for libcommons-pool-java
<andrejz> i see, but no sl.po
<kelemengabor> if you open Nightmonkey for Spanish, Natty, main, All packages and search for libcommons-pool-java, you see it is translated
<kelemengabor> according to the monkey, so processing the exported files works
<kelemengabor> but it seems somehow not all languages are exported
<andrejz> hope it's ok and clear
<andrejz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+bug/801261
<andrejz> brb
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801261 in ddtp-ubuntu "Not all languages are exported correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-24
<sagaci> hi
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<sagaci> dpm:  what's the difference of contributing translations/strings in oneiric vs natty?
<trijntje> I just noticed that pitivi is still high on the list of templates for oneiric, but I believe it will no longer be installed by default
<andrejz> @sagci: some strings are different. that difference will increase during development period of oneiric
<andrejz> but if you translate a string in natty and exactly the same string exists in oneiric it will be automatically translated and vice versa
<andrejz> @trijintje: i belive you are correct
<andrejz> let me try to fix this
<andrejz> @trijinte: done, decreased it's priority
<andrejz> * trijntje
<andrejz> does anyone know what synaptiks is?
<sagaci> thanks for the exp
<andrejz> i also decreased translation priority of synaptic (announced it won't be default in 11.10 today). if anything else comes up, let me know
<andrejz> you are welcome sagaci ;)
<trijntje> andrejz, cool, thanks! I dont follow things very closely, but if I find something else I will let you know
<andrejz> thanks
<andrejz> dpm, i have a question for you
<andrejz> looking at this wiki page
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TemplatesPriority
<andrejz> I am wondering why are non-default docs should have higher priority than non-default gui?
<dpm> hi andrejz, let me have a look...
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, it's a good point, we could move category 17 up to 15
<andrejz> exactly my thoughts, dpm
<dpm> andrejz, ok I've changed the priority guidelines on the wiki as discussed
<andrejz> cool, great
<serfus> hey kelemengabor, in Bug #800902 , how did you find out which package this string comes from?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800902 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Totem error message on encrypted DVD is not translated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800902
<kelemengabor> serfus: hi, this was guesswork :)
<kelemengabor> first, perhaps from totem... but no
<kelemengabor> then perhaps from gstreamer or one of its plugins
<kelemengabor> as it is the backend, you know
<serfus> oh i understand
<kelemengabor> and yep, it was there
<serfus> well, worked out good
<serfus> :-)
<kelemengabor> and quick too :)
<serfus> ya
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-26
<sarhan> hi guys
<sarhan> i remember a web tool that search about words translations in the linux distros translations
<sarhan> do yo know it?
<kelemengabor> sarhan: http://www.open-tran.eu/
<sarhan> kelemengabor: thank you :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-18
<andrejz> hi dpm! i got the following question: Does Launchpad/Rosetta offer translators the possibility to easily compare translations with the upstream ones and export only new languages and modified strings? (download+diff is not an option). Or a notification of some sort, maybe?
<dpm> hi andrejz, unfortunately it does not have this functionality
<andrejz> too bad, dpm. btw, it seems gnome translations seems have disappeared from quantal
<dpm> andrejz, they haven't disappeared, they just haven't been copied. The Launchpad team are working on it, as there are some problems with the copy. As soon as the copy has finished, we can open translations and start generating language packs
<andrejz> i said disappeared because they were there 2 weeks ago or so
<dpm> it might have been a failed attempt to do the copy
<dpm> not sure
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-19
<dpm> god morning
<dpm> *good
<trijntje> good morning dpm, I was wondering if there are any plans to make apps translatable
<dpm> hi trijntje, morning! I'm not sure I follow the question. Could you please ellaborate?
<dpm> which apps?
<trijntje> I mean apps as in "The Ubuntu App Showdown is starting today!" ;)
<trijntje> hehe, only just noticed that was your blogpost
<kelemengabor> dpm: just an update to the 2nd precise langpacks - the export was disabled, so there are no new packages yet. pitti enabled them yesterday afternoon, so probably this week we will have packages to test
<dpm> trijntje, yeah, I wrote the blog post indeed :) But I still I don't understand the question - applications created with Quickly, our recommended tool, are translatable and set up for translations already. Whether they use the translations or not, is up to the app developer. Does that answer the question?
<dpm> cool, thanks a lot kelemengabor for coordinating this
<dpm> I'm still waiting on LP devs to do the copy from P to Q so that we can open translations
<dpm> they told me they finished it yesterday and wanted to QA it today
<trijntje> dpm: ok, I didnt know apps were set up for translation by default. Is there an easy way to see all aps available for translation, similar to the most important packages in launchpad?
<dpm> trijntje, if you mean the apps for the contest, no, there isn't a way to see which ones are up for translation. But I've got a workshop session coming up that will teach how to internationalize apps, and I'll encourage app developers to use the translation infrastructure
<trijntje> dpm: I just meant apps in general, but it's good to know it's easy to enable translations for apps
<trijntje> for Dutch most normal packages are translated, so it might be a nice challenge to translate apps as well
<dpm> trijntje, absolutely. This depends on a case-by-case basis: it's up to developers to choose where they host their apps (if it's in LP, you can just search them in there) and whether they want to use the i18n infrastructure that Quickly sets up for them
<trijntje> it might even be a reason for developers to re-release their aps for ubuntu, we have quite an active translators communtiy
<dpm> +1
<RawChid> :)
<ulysses> what's the difference between kdeedu/step.po and kdeedu/step_qt.po?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-20
<dpm> good morning all
<Geochr> good morning
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-21
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, is there going to be a meeting soon?
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, I was actually thinking the same :) I've just had a chat with jam on #launchpad-dev, and the copy process from P translations to Q seems to have finished successfully. So I'm going to send an e-mail to the UTC list and see if we can open translations tomorrow
<kelemengabor> I didn't had enough time to make progress recently, and I can only hope for a better next two weeks, so I'm afraid I wouldn't be of much use now...
<dpm> well, you've been doing quite a lot with language packs!
<dpm> I'll think about whether it's worth having a call tomorrow, as I'm going for holiday for a week, and I'm going to be a bit busy finishing other stuff
<dpm> let me send the e-mail first and then think about it
<kelemengabor> well, I'm updating the wiki page right now, but that's all :)
<kelemengabor> dpm: also it would be nice if we could make the next one a full, because 12.04.1 will come soon after
<kelemengabor> but that would require a bit more organizing
<dpm> yeah, it shouldn't be too hard to organize a full one
<kelemengabor> dpm: anyways, I have added a card on trello for it
<dpm> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-22
<inashdeen> hi, i need some help in translation, my languages is malay (ms). let say i have to translate _input file mode. in malay, it will be, mod input fail. where do put the _ ?
<geirha> Assuming this is a gtk app, the _ indicates the mnemonic
<geirha> with "_input file mode", alt+i will select that option from the menu
<inashdeen> so... where to do i put the "_" on mod input fail ?
<geirha> So you'll want to take care that you put it in-front of a character that is not already a mnemonic in that same menu
<geirha> "mod _input fail"
<geirha> keeps it the same as the english
<inashdeen> i dont really understand. actually i am not a programmer. I am just a translator. I dont really understand.
<geirha> ok, with your irc client in focus, hold down the Alt key and look at the menu-bar.
<geirha> Do you see one character in each menu gets a line under it?
<inashdeen> ok, thanks :) now i understand. so let say i have ( for example only), _black penguin settings. in malay it will be tetapan (settings) penguin _hitam (black). right? yes, i do get the bar.
<geirha> inashdeen: It could also be _tetapan penguin hitam or t_etapan penguin hitam  ... you really have to look at the whole menu and see what character best fits as the mnemonic
<geirha> If none of the others use the h, then _hitam is good
<inashdeen> what is the whole menu?
<geirha> inashdeen: Let's say you have a program that has a File, Edit and Help menu.
<inashdeen> ok, I understand now. I will look into that afterward.
<geirha> File Edit and Help must have unique mnemonics, e.g. _File _Edit and _Help.
<inashdeen> is it like, F for file and E for edit? like that?
<geirha> let's say you select File, then you get a dropdown with e.g. _New _Open etc, those have to be unique within that submenu, but it's ok to use E and H, even though E and H are used in the parent
<geirha> to get to the Open there with the keyboard, you'd hit  alt+fo
<geirha> If you have something using E in the File drop-down, you use alt+fe, which does not collide with alt+e
<geirha> does that make sense? :)
<inashdeen> ok, I kinda get it now. i suppose, i will stick with the based on english settings. then we run it in the system and evaluate for any error. let say there is, we will modify it accordingly. thanks.
<geirha> yes
<inashdeen> in second issue. I read on translator wiki that certain words are case sensitive. let say I have something like this: System Settings preferences. notice the non capital on preferences. Should it be Keutamaan (preferences) Tetapan (Settings) Sistem  or simply keutamaan Tetapan Sistem ?
<geirha> I'd use the correct casing for your language there
<inashdeen> Come again?
<geirha> I don't think Settings should be capitalized even in english
<geirha> There's no case-sensitivity issue with that string
<geirha> Hence, in your language, write it according to your language's rules about capitalization.
<inashdeen> ok, sorry then. hurm. let say there is a case sensitive issue and preferences (keutamaan) in my language is put infront of the word System settings ( beginning of a line), should it be capitalize or not? I need it for future refrence
<geirha> case-sensitivity is typically an issue when there's actual code in the string
<inashdeen> ok, i think i got it now. thanks. by the way, my language posess similar capitalization format like english. capital in front of a new line
<geirha> In a python application, there might be something like "%(user)s is logged in."
<inashdeen> ok,
<geirha> in that case, %(user)s must remain as is in the translation
<inashdeen> yes, i read that on the wiki :)
<geirha> could you paste the url to that wiki page?
<geirha> Maybe I'm misunderstanding something
<inashdeen> ok thanks geirha:
<inashdeen> here it is : https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators
<inashdeen> sorry, its not a wiki, a help page. i always think of it as wiki
<geirha> I only see something about case sensitivity for xml-tags
<inashdeen> I don't really understand about computer language, that is why i came here to make myself understand :) I am just a medical student.
<Oldak> Hi guys, I'm interested in participating in translating Ubuntu into Latin. This language package is restricted and does not have an oversight team, so translating is not currently possible. I'm interested in setting up an Ubuntu Latin Translators group, but ubuntu-l10n-la is dead. How should I go about requesting admin status for this group (the owner hasn't had any activity since 2006)?
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-17
<teolemon> /// THIS EMAIL IS WRITTEN BY THE UBUNTU BOT ///
<teolemon> Hi All,
<teolemon> During the week ending today (6/17/2013), work on Ubuntu progressed like this :
<teolemon> Bosnian: 11406 untranslated strings (1576 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Spanish: 13696 untranslated strings (112 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> German: 34515 untranslated strings (926 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Brazilian Portuguese: 40439 untranslated strings (1003 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> French: 50507 untranslated strings (198 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Russian: 63987 untranslated strings (950 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Ukrainian: 66364 untranslated strings (842 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Turkish: 71088 untranslated strings (1184 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Italian: 74872 untranslated strings (685 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Polish: 77140 untranslated strings (845 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Sincerely,
<teolemon> The Ubuntu Bot
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-19
<ypwong> any one knows when language-packs for saucy will be updated?
<ypwong> any one knows when language-packs for saucy will be updated?
#ubuntu-translators 2014-06-20
<Aleo> Hello, anybody here I can ask a question?
<trijntje> sure, ask away
<Aleo> Thank you.   I am from the newly formed Ubuntu-scientist group:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuScientists/
<Aleo> I have a question about multiple language for wiki
<Aleo> We were thinking of having multiple language wiki for our group
<Aleo> So I was searching for any group that would be handling 2 or 3 languages in the same wiki
<Aleo> but could not find.   I wanted to ask if you know of any group that has multiple language wiki and / or mailing list?
<phillip> Aleo: I think you should just creat a new wiki-page for every language, but I don't know an example
<phillip> *create
<Aleo> Thank you.   I think it would be difficult to handle many languages in the same wiki.
<Aleo> Thank you for the advice and the information.   I really appreciate it.
<phillip> Aleo: maybe you can also ask in #ubuntu-doc
<Aleo> Excellent.   I will ask right away.   Thank you very much.
#ubuntu-translators 2019-06-20
<liumin> hello
<GunnarHj> liumin: Hey
<GunnarHj> liumin: Do you have a question?
<liumin> Do you have a member of the translation review team?
#ubuntu-translators 2019-06-21
<jwtiyar> any one active?
